# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fruticultura  Un cultivo innovador: "La Pitahaya"

## Bruno Cillóniz

Adán Angeles un ex-minero que decide incursionar en la agricultura y cultivo de la Pitahaya. Su centro de trabajo es hoy en dia en la ciudad de Chachapoyas. La Pitahaya es un fruto más promovido por Sierra Exportadora.   Temas similares: Artículo: Ecuador: "Agricultores apuestan por el cultivo orgánico" Artículo: Ecuador: "China tiene mucho potencial para la pitahaya ecuatoriana" Curso "Manejo Agronómico del Cultivo de Arándano en el Perú" - ÁNCASH Curso "Manejo Agronómico del Cultivo de Arándano en el Perú" - MOQUEGUA Especializacion: Control Fitosanitarios Granado "Wonderful" y Palto "Hass" y "Gem"

----------


## lbsilvina

Nunca había visto este fruto, pueden comentarme algo más o dónde ver más información, gracias!  turbocompresor

----------


## manuel socola jaime

tengo cultivo de pitahaya altamente tecnificada 5 variedades de pulpa blanca,  roja y  rosada.
saludos cordiales Manuel socola cel 965466133

----------

RONALD GALLEGOS, WILFREDO VELIZ

----------


## manuel socola jaime

tengo cultivo de pitahaya altamente tecnificada 5 variedades de pulpa blanca, roja y rosada.
saludos cordiales Manuel socola cel 965466133 email manuelsoccola@hotmail.com
asistencia tecnica y otros.

----------

Bruno Cillóniz

----------


## Agrotematico

Hola amigos.  
Yo estoy probando cultivo de pitahaya en invernadero de España y va fantástico. Estoy metiendo el mismo abonado que a las Papayas y coloco varios irrigadores tipo nebulizador para mantener humedad relativa alta. En un futuro quiero cambiar las papayas por chiles serrano y temo que no van a ser compatibles ambos cultivos para poder mantenerlos, sobre todo por tema de humedad.  
Saludos.

----------


## YANG

holaaa estoy necesitando pitahaya amarillo para exportación, comunicarse al nataly19_43@hotmail.com

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> holaaa estoy necesitando pitahaya amarillo para exportación, comunicarse al nataly19_43@hotmail.com

 Estimada YANG, no creo que en Perú podamos exportar pitahaya aún, ya que el precio que paga el mercado local por esta fruta es muy alto. Actualmemte se vende en S/30 x Kg. aprox., sin considerar materiales, costos logísticos, etc. En todo caso, ¿cual es el precio FOB x Kg. que pagaría tu cliente? ¿cuáles serían sus especificaciones? ¿y cuál sería la forma de pago?, para ver si alguna empresa le interesaría exportar con esas condiciones. 
Saludos

----------


## Pedro Pompeyo Osores Morante

Hola estoy sembrando pitahaya de la costa fruto redondo y rosado liso sin escamas y al lado un palo con macetas colgantes y las mangueras de riego por arriba del palo de ahi chorrea a la primera maceta y por rebose a todas las demas ahi sembrare aji en humus de lombriz  en las macetas y el agua va a la pitajaya debajo veremos que pasa

----------

